# Chalk up another one for the good guys!!!



## Kickin'Bass (Mar 25, 2012)

Guys a while back I posted on here about a co-worker of mine having his 13 Commander stole, and him getting it back with the use of a deal called "Find it now",,,,, well I had a 12 Ranger stole yesterday at the storage place I keep at in Livingston. The unit is my companys and I just use it, luckily they had Lo-jac on it and I just got a call that they recovered the Ranger & trailer here in Houston, as well as put a scumbag in jail!!! LMAOOOO... Moral of the story, all of us atv / utv owners need to put some sort of tracking device on theses rigs. Im guilty of not doing it and I have 3 Polaris atvs. Anyways hell to the yea got our rig back and scum went to jail!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats good news!


----------



## Devin 85 (Jul 19, 2012)

That's great!!!!...I know how it feels!! I had a motorcycle stole from me 2weeks before xmas in 06....never found.....my friends got stolen couple weeks later and cops found it...hours later....sad thing is it was a 17 yr old kid...and 1st offense so all he got was a slap on the wrist...crazy how the law works!!!! I would recommend a tracking device on motorcycles, 4wheelers,sides sides...etc...


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

That is great news. Had a neigbor loose a new $60,000 tractor wth one of those GPS trackers on it. Took a couple days but found it stashed behind some trees in a pasture about 25 miles away. This pasture is on a dead in road with one house on the road coming in. DPS talked to these folks and they saw the truck and trailer bring the tractor in late one night and knew exactly who it was. The folks were arrested and they found several other stolen tractors and equipment on other properties they had.


----------

